# Ruger single-seven



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Finally got one in. Sweet. Too bad the grip panels are typical for the single-six. Good thing I know a good grip maker...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hate the grip panels on my Ruger Bisley .44 mag. They are pretty, but the edges feel like they dig in my fingers.:sad:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Who do you recommend for grips Loke? I want new grips for my Single Six


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I make my own.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/98690-say-hello-my-little-friend.html

I'm not sure anyone would be willing to pay what I think my time is worth.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> I make my own.
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/98690-say-hello-my-little-friend.html
> 
> I'm not sure anyone would be willing to pay what I think my time is worth.


I should have known.....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Pricey, but nice....

http://www.clccustomgrips.com/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gdog said:


> Pricey, but nice....
> 
> http://www.clccustomgrips.com/


Too bad they don't have any grips in stock!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Too bad they don't have any grips in stock!


If you read the info on the site...he's spending most of his time making grips for people who are selecting blanks and not finished grips. Check out his inventory of wood you can purchase...which he then builds your grip.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gdog said:


> If you read the info on the site...he's spending most of his time making grips for people who are selecting blanks and not finished grips. Check out his inventory of wood you can purchase...which he then builds your grip.


G- I am glad you are literate... I sure as heck can't read! :shock:


----------

